# Organic fungicide



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Has anyone had experience knocking out dollar spot with an organic fungicide? I've got dollar spot and just ran put pf fungicide and am interested in an organic alternative.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Never had the guts to try using it for anything curative in the lawn (i just go right to disease ex or propiconazole), but I have heard copper soap (often called liquid copper) works. I use it on my tomatoes and it usually clears up leaf spot.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Actinovate is an organic option I've had good luck with. Never used it on dollar spot though


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I use Serenade but as a preventative…..sorry but don't know of any as curative. You may ave to use a chemical to get under control. I do weekly app of 3 oz/1M


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I have read @Powhatan's journal (very interesting by the way) and he has used Neem Oil on some fungal areas. Maybe he can weigh in.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I would use the neem oil as a supplement to any curative fungicide treatment to attack the disease in two modes. The neem oil is used to smother the disease pathogen to slow/stop it's area spreading, but you don't want to use the oil when you have hot air temperatures >90F direct sun as that may fry the grass. Use a neem oil concentrate mix.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I'll tell ya what……I am very happy with Serenade fungicide as a preventative. Last year I didn't use it and had fungus issues all summer long. It thinned out the lawn.

This year my lawn is as green as could be with no fungus issues. I started doing weekly apps since Early June. Just like a pre emergent, you have to stay ahead of it. My two cents…….


----------



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

NJ-lawn said:


> I'll tell ya what……I am very happy with Serenade fungicide as a preventative. Last year I didn't use it and had fungus issues all summer long. It thinned out the lawn.
> 
> This year my lawn is as green as could be with no fungus issues. I started doing weekly apps since Early June. Just like a pre emergent, you have to stay ahead of it. My two cents…….


Sir, where did you purchase your serenade? Do you know the shelf life?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

https://www.7springsfarm.com/products/serenade-aso-2-5-gallon?_pos=1&_sid=647c9d9f5&_ss=r

I think 3 years shelf life……


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm really interested in trying this Serenade fungicide. I found two versions, one is the bayer 2.5 gallon version, and another one also labeled as Serenade in a red 32 oz bottle - it looks like they're both made by Bayer (which took a little label reading to figure out). But despite by reading I couldn't find any recommendations for lawn care application rates. (oz per 1000)

I believe the red 32 oz bottle is no longer available (according to Amazon reviews, and Wal Mart), but I might buy the 2.5 gallon version. Grass Daddy had an old video on the red bottle, and he said to use 4 to 6 oz per 1000 sq ft but I'm wondering if that's the right application rate for the white bottle that appears to be intended for commercial use?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

This time year when pressure is higher……I use 3oz./1M

I apply weekly, I think I've heard most people apply every 7-10 days.


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

NJ-lawn said:


> This time year when pressure is higher……I use 3oz./1M
> 
> I apply weekly, I think I've heard most people apply every 7-10 days.


OK, I bought it. Some of my grass in the backyard is looking a little rough. We've had one heck of a wet spell in St. Louis the last few weeks. Hopefully this stuff helps. I skimmed all pages of the 30 page label and finally found the grass application rate on page 23 or 24 which is 6 qt per acre, which I think translates into.... about 4 oz per 1000

I might put some of this on our basil plant if it starts looking icky too. Thanks for sharing the info. 2.5 gallons will last me quite a while so I can share a little w/my friends too.


----------

